# to the young ones ??



## BIG G (Feb 15, 2004)

im wondering how much a skyline R33 gts-s or gts-turbo is gonna cost me to insure...

im 22 / 1 y ncb / live in north london

any 1 else on here that is the same age and with simular ncb..if so how much r u paying

i am curently paying £1100 on a 93 mr2 n/a


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I would expect it would be 1500-2000 if not more. Call around for a quote, only way to be sure


----------



## BIG G (Feb 15, 2004)

just phoned my insurance company (tesco) and they wont insure me on a supra or a skyline

ive only just renenwed my policy in febuary so if i cancled id loose out on 3/4 months ncb and wont get much of my £1100 i payed out

has any 1 got any suggestions about what i should do?

cheers in advance


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Get a GTiR


----------



## BIG G (Feb 15, 2004)

gtIr 

whats the I stand for


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Sunny GTiR, or Pulsar.

Not a Skyline


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah, sorry!

They're very fast, very cheap, turbo engine, 0-60 in just over 5 secs. They don't look as good as an MR2, but i doubt you'd care if you drove one. Everything i hear about them is good.

Sod your Civic Rs, your 205 GTis, your Renault 5 GT Turbo... Pulsar is the one to get.


----------



## BIG G (Feb 15, 2004)

dont like them much

its got to be a supra or skyline to make me wanna sell the mr2


----------



## pws103 (May 19, 2004)

*TRY THIS*

have you tried adrian flux

i am only 24 and just got fully comp on a 95 gtst for 1500 quid steep i know but its better than no skyline


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm with Flux, cost me Just shy of 2K for my GTR  

But saying that rang them up yesterday with some mods I wanted to add, de-cat, oil cooler etc and they only wanted to charge me the £25 admin fee. So I'm going to wait to add some more, make my £25 go further


----------



## derbygreg (Feb 18, 2004)

I am EXACTLY the same as you....

used to own a n/a MR2...

IVe got a R33 GTS 2.5 T 

I have however got 6 years no claims and no accidents..

with CAT one 

I serched forever to find an Insurance company that would cover me @ under 25 on an import skyline....

only place that would was Tesco... im currently paying 1700 a year..... so with 1 years no claims id hate to think to be honest!!!


----------



## derbygreg (Feb 18, 2004)

oh and im 23....


----------



## derbygreg (Feb 18, 2004)

pws103 said:


> have you tried adrian flux
> 
> i am only 24 and just got fully comp on a 95 gtst for 1500 quid steep i know but its better than no skyline


Have you got any mods declared??? that sounds cheaper than my Tesco Deal!!!!?


----------

